# shea butter + castor oil



## see (Jan 21, 2011)

wondering why ive never (maybe they are out there?) seen a body butter recipe w/ castor oil.  Seems like it would be nice. 

 Ive been thinking of making some for myself but i like just grabbing a chunk of shea, warming it up in my hand to use it.   I put the castor oil on my lips b/f going out in the ocean and was thinking that a combo of these 2 would be nice.

Is there a reason people dont like castor?


----------



## krissy (Jan 21, 2011)

i have done a whipped shea butter with castor, i liked it but thought it was a little more greasy than i wanted.


----------



## carebear (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds very sticky to me.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2011)

Castor is drying for many people's skin. Except in soap - I was told the lye changes castor so it becomes moisturizing.


----------



## see (Jan 22, 2011)

wow never heard that.  its the only thing that ive found besides shea to protect my lips/hands in the cold water/wind.  

i thought the whole deal was it was an emollient?

anybody else ever experienced dryness w/ castor?


----------



## NancyBotwin (Feb 21, 2011)

Castor is really good for hair.  I use it with olive, avocado and shea for a deep conditioning treatment.  My hair is really curly, kinky and frizzy and this makes it oh so soft and manageable


----------



## Genny (Feb 21, 2011)

I once bought a shea butter/castor oil body butter recipe.  It had cornstarch added to it to help cut down on the greasiness.


----------



## see (Feb 22, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> I once bought a shea butter/castor oil body butter recipe.  It had cornstarch added to it to help cut down on the greasiness.



You saying you bought a body butter that had these ingredients or that you bought a recipe and made it?   How did it turn out if you made it?  Did it have other ingredients besides sb/castor, cornstarch?

Peace


----------



## Genny (Feb 22, 2011)

see said:
			
		

> Genny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought it the body butter from someone on Etsy.  The ingredients listed only said Shea Butter, Castor Oil & Cornstarch.  It was still kind of greasy.

I personally prefer Shea Butter, Jojoba Oil, Sunflower Oil & Cornstarch or Rice Flour.  
Jojoba Oil & Sunflower Oil are dryer oils (not drying), so it's not as greasy.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> see said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genny - 

When I tried rice flour in a body butter, it felt a little gritty. Does yours feel gritty, too?


----------



## Genny (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never had a gritty feeling with mine.  I do know that it matters on where the rice flour was ground.  Rice Flour from America does tend to be a little more gritty.
I buy mine at our local Food Distributor/Restaurant Supply Store. 
I don't remember when my sister gets hers, but hers is kind of gritty so she puts it in the food processor.

Also, if you can find it, rice starch is more the consistency of cornstarch.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for telling me. I'll have to look for rice starch.

Gosh! Now what am I going to do with all this rice flour?


----------



## GroYoFro (Jun 13, 2013)

NancyBotwin said:


> Castor is really good for hair.  I use it with olive, avocado and shea for a deep conditioning treatment.  My hair is really curly, kinky and frizzy and this makes it oh so soft and manageable



Yup! castor oil works great for my hair as well, but only if I do it occasionally : )


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 13, 2013)

Rice flour makes a flavorful, tender cornbread, Hazel. I am not a "gluten free" person, but I found the rice-flour cornbread recipe and made it as a favor to a visitor who has been gluten intolerant since childhood. I was expecting something rather second-rate ... and it is really yummy if you like a light, delicate cornbread.  I also add a little to traditional Scottish shortbread to lighten the crumb.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I don't have any rice flour right now but I'll look for recipes since rice flour cornbread does sound good. :grin:


----------

